# Convertir Hexadecimal a Decimal con PIC30F4011



## bigmario88 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hola Foristas.

Tengo un problema con un programa que debe convertir un número Hexadecimal de 7 Bits a Decimal y luego a BCD, para visualizar el número en dos displays. Por ejemplo si uno introduce el dato 2Ah el display debe mostrarme 42. Segun mi profesor hay una instrucción que solo trasnforma 4 bits de Hexadecimal a decimal; pero el problema es que son 7 bits.

Creo que para visualizar la información en los displays hay que realizar tablas en subrutinas, eso lo tengo claro; pero mi gran inquietud es como puedo hacer la conversión. Agradezco a todo compañero que me pueda ayudar o aportar algo a la solución a este problema.


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 25, 2008)

Mira en el datasheet la instruccion DAW


----------

